# Wiring diagram for orion hcca 225 compotition crossover amp and digital refrence amp



## crazybabies (Jul 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had the wiring diagrams or manuals for 2 Orion amps one is a 225 hcca compotition crossover/amp & the other is a 225 hcca digital refrence amp. I also need to know the fuse sizes for the amps and on the compotiton the pin selector set up under the top cover they are older amps and Orion doesn't have the manuals listed on there site. Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------

